# Ernesto



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

A new Tropical Storm ... 60 mph ... which way will it.

Also a TD ... 35 mph ... but not looking to hold together. (so they say )


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Guess I'm the only weather nut? 

*Ernesto* ~ Ernesto will pass south of Jamaica ... And now we have Florence.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry I didnt even know their was a tropical storm lol I'm in Wisconsin if it doesnt have to do with dairy farms it usually isnt talked about much on the news lol.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't sit up and take notice until they enter the Gulf of Mexico.

I don't start putting my pre-hurricane plan into action until the hurricane is 500 miles from New Orleans.

I have all precautions set when the storm is 250 miles from New Orleans, with a predicted land fall 100 miles east or west of the mouth of the Mississippi River.

By the way I live 60 miles north of New Orleans.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

I wish it would go through ranch land up to Central Texas. We need rain so bad to fill our reservoirs. Pretty bad here.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Sundancers I'm also a weather nut.. Just didn't see the thread. There's another coming now Ernesto didn't make it to Texas, maybe this on will, haven't seen the computer models tracks yet. Fingers crossed !


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like we have a tropical wave and a low to watch ...


----------

